# autosleeper trooper roof problems



## trooper (May 8, 2010)

Hi all,
Has anyone any experience of the trooper raising roof it is not sealing down on the roof causing a very draughty drive have tried adjusting cams but no joy.(lt's a 54 reg)


----------



## sagart (May 9, 2010)

Ring Autosleepers on 01386 853511 or use their enquiry form Auto-Sleepers - Service Centre Enquiry Form
I've always found them very helpful...check if you have a job number, it's usually stuck inside the glovebox, this can help


----------



## David Penprase (Jun 24, 2010)

*David Penprase*

I bought a new Trooper last Sept. Regretfully I did it on a spur of the moment decision and have regreted it ever since I`ve recently come back from a week in France the first time using the van to sleep and a host of faults appeared along with the roof being noisy this was due to the hook  going alongside and not under the protroding bar, thus not  engaging( behind the driver ) We had to bend the bar to fit, it now makes a screech noise all the time.  There has also been water in which has rusted out the four screws retaining the fold up side curtains and stained them and water coming in when the roof is up. Various other minor faults which quite honestly I would have put up with in a second hand van but this is brand new.I cant believe Auto Sleeper would put such small retaining screws in to the roof bolts etc , mine work loose every time I use the roof. I wrote to Auto sleeper on about eight things including the above and was told the person that deals with it would come back to me after his holidays on the 14th that was ten days ago and guess what nothing! Seems to me they want to get a pretty vehicle out that just isn`t man enough to do the job intended. It`s all about profit and no thought to pride in the product ! Unless they sort this out I`ll be changing but at the end of the day I`m going to be the loser !! To me £40.000 is a lot of money !!!


----------



## Mastodon (Jun 25, 2010)

We've had 2 Troopers (T4 chassis) and never had any bother with the roof,  where is the draught coming in? Have the front rubbers stretched? Does the interior toggle latch need adjusting? If the rear latch is too tight the roof could be distorting somewhere else. Having looked at the T5 version we were not impressed - seems to be a lot of gaps with the roof up. NB both of ours were later retro fitted with roof rails and additional latches - this stiffened the roof and eliminated any possibility of leaks.


----------



## David Penprase (Jul 4, 2010)

*David Penprase*

I had a VW Auto Sleeper for 15 years before with virtually the same set up but had no problem with that but this one ! I forgot to say the sliding door has marked the body work and has to be resprayed twice by VW They have replaced the mechanism as a gesture but on returning it to me yesterday pointed out that it was the interior cosmetics of Auto Sleeper on and around the window of the door that was too big and causing the marks. I can see that it will happen again, so yet another bit of bother. This is not want I want to be saying I only wish I could praise the conversion but ????


----------

